
Ask HN: What’s one thing you wish more people you encounter knew or understood? - bfoks
Original question by Stephanie Hurlburt at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sehurlburt&#x2F;status&#x2F;1047284295134412800
======
oldmancoyote
People should not be judged as black or white, nor as shades of gray. People
are a shifting kaleidoscope of colors, some of them dark and disturbing,
others bright and full of humanity, all of this changing from day to day and
situation to situation. The idea of a consistent identity is a convenient
illusion.

------
mindcrime
I wish more people understood counterfactuals[1] and the way that _" A
happened and then B happened"_ does not necessarily mean that _" if A had not
happened, then B would never have happened"_.

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterfactual_conditional](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterfactual_conditional)

------
throwaway5250
Exceedingly unlikely events can nonetheless very important if the outcomes are
very negative. Just brushing them off with a "that will never happen" is not a
rational response.

------
pwason
King Crimson

